# I know it's been a while...



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I know I haven't been here for a while, I kinda had my mind elsewhere. Just before Christmas, I got some test result back and they show that I have multiple sclerosis. This came "half-shocking" because I was told earlier it wasn't that. But everything pointed in this dirrection. I'll be seeing a better specialist in a month or two to confirm it and start medication. It's been almost a year (since March 2010) I had all sort of weird symptoms so I'm sorta "happy" I know what it's like... but not it's not something that can be cured.

Since the begening, I've always been exhausted and didn't care for my hedgies as much as I'd like. I'll see how it goes with my meds, but I'm starting to think rehoming Tangelo would be best. I'm not set on my decision yet, I'll see if I have more energy, I hope I will.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I am sorry to hear your news but MS often can be managed quite well. There are advances in medications all the time. 

Hugs


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry that you have to go through this. I know it's got to be difficult for you. 
We'll be here if you need us. I think that we can make pretty good cheerleaders, if nothing else.
*hugs* It will be ok.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry you have to go through this *hugs*


----------

